

Show HN: Sphela, real time public groups for Twitter - btipling
http://sphela.com

======
btipling
I made this with redis, node.js, backbone (frontend and backend!) and jquery
UI. Has taken about 4 months so far.

It's entirely open source, and you can (somehwat) easily set it up on your own
server: <https://github.com/apphacker/sphela>

I should note that if you create a thread or reply directly to someone it will
send out a tweet for you. I need to make that more obvious.

